# Unread marketplace messages!



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2016)

This is 91 unique TUG memberships that have not logged in to view marketplace messages in the past week.

please remember to log in and check your messages, and if your ad is no longer available for sale or for rent, please mark it as sold/rented, or delete it as applicable!

http://tug2.com 


thank you!


----------



## Slinger (Jul 25, 2016)

*Confused*

I constantly get the email from TUG that I have unread messages. 

I log into the marketplace.

Click view my ads.

Check for messages.

Messages on each post = (0).

Why does it show that I have unread messages? I am confused. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## silentg (Jul 25, 2016)

Same think happens to me


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 25, 2016)

Have you checked Forum Messages, I think they are separate from Marketplace messages.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slinger (Jul 25, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Have you checked Forum Messages, I think they are separate from Marketplace messages.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Yup. I am on here SEVERAL times daily. Always watching for private messages.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2016)

is it possible that you have wish ads posted?  and there are messages for those?

the "you have an unread message" email is not a constant one, it only gets sent out on mondays.

could you forward me the email that you constantly get?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2016)

also note this reminder email is ONLY for marketplace messages, not forum messages.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 26, 2016)

Similar experience. Email said I had a message last week.
Never found it.
Curious if I am included in your count of 91.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2016)

How to find your messages:

Click on Marketplace

Log in

In the top right corner, click MY TUG/SETTINGS

From the drop down menu and select MY MESSAGES (*not* my classifieds)


----------



## Gaozhen (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the same thing - get email saying I have messages, go read them, still got more emails saying unread messages. (None in the last few weeks, but for a while it was fairly common.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2016)

next time anyone gets an unread email message and does not have an unread message...please forward the email to me from the email address it was sent to and I will look into it.


----------



## Tia (Jul 31, 2016)

I got one last week or week before, but can not find it as Windows mail gets rid of emails and can't find them later.


----------



## silentg (Jul 31, 2016)

*Marketplace*

While we are on the subject, I look at marketplace and have a few ads,  responded to ads and hardly ever get responses to my offers. The few exchanges I have offered have been met with distain, for the most part. Have only had one positive exchange that worked out. My question is this, if you advertise "will except any " in your exchange request, why get offended by what I offer? Just say no thanks without adding how superior your place is to mine. If it is so nice why are you exchanging it? I happen to know my places are wonderful. I just like to try new places all the time. Let's keep it friendly folks.
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2016)

unread message reminders just went out today and were 90 this week.

if you are getting one of these emails and do not have an unread message, please email me at tug@tug2.net


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 18, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> How to find your messages:
> 
> Click on Marketplace
> 
> ...



On the iPhone I cannot see the My Tug/settings option when I log in. I did get a response email this morning from a rental ad and only have the iPhone to use. Is there anyway to make it show up? Otherwise I'll have to go sign in at a library computer. The iPhone seems to condense  too much!

Edited.  Dug out my old, cranky iPad and can see  MY TUG. Found Messages. Discovered the same person ( different email) inquired about a For Sale (Shell Points) ad in 2011 but I never saw the message. Is that perhaps a sign that she responds to many ads? First time renting and I am a little wary after reading all the warnings.  Still would like to know how to get to Messages on the iPhone as I usually travel without the back up iPads!
Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2016)

we have a test iphone that we use and can see the marketplace drop down menu with it.

what version phone do you have?  what version of the browser are you using?  would you by chance have some ad blocker or similar software enabled on the phone?

just to clarify, can you not see the menu bar at the top of the page at all?  can you just not see the Timeshare Marketplace menu itself?  or when you click that menu you dont see the "view your messages" drop down?

note that when on a mobile device, the tug2.com site will condense and a small menu button will appear (looks like 4 horizontal lines at the top left hand corner)...this is what you need to click to view the normal menu that appears across the top of the page on a regular browser.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 18, 2016)

*I just received a TUG classified message on one of my rental listings.*



TUGBrian said:


> we have a test iphone that we use and can see the marketplace drop down menu with it.
> 
> what version phone do you have?  what version of the browser are you using?  would you by chance have some ad blocker or similar software enabled on the phone?
> 
> ...



All I had available was my phone.  I was able to check the message from my phone without any problem.  However, I was already familiar with the menus and knew where to look and what I was looking for.


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 18, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> we have a test iphone that we use and can see the marketplace drop down menu with it.
> 
> what version phone do you have?  what version of the browser are you using?  would you by chance have some ad blocker or similar software enabled on the phone?
> 
> ...



Thanks. Have guests coming for dinner so will have to check tomorrow. Did see the four bar menu on the top left but not sure if it was abreviated on the iPhone6 or not showing up at all, as I also checked on a mini iPad and each could ( or could not) see different things, but the iPhone left me stranded. Will check again tomorrow!  

If the person wanting to rent is a TUG member is it OK to ask their TUG name to take a look at how long/active they have been. I  listed only on TUG because I had more trust in renting to a TUG member, but how does that translate to "trust but verify"? We have never rented any weeks before, so just a bit concerned as I don't want to end up with a week we cannot use, as I can still cancel this Shell points res.

Thanks again!
Ann


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Ann - The best form of trust is cash.  

This is what I do:

-agree to terms (you need to know what your terms are before you talk to them)
-sent them a Paypal invoice with all the terms listed
-collect a $100 non-refundable deposit via the Paypal invoice
-have the resort re-issue the confirmation in the guests name
-send it to the guest
-give them 48 hours to pay in full.
-no changes - no refunds - no cancellations

BOOM - you're done.

If they don't send the final payment, you keep their $100 deposit, and take the reservation out of their name.  

Scammers won't use Paypal, so that gives you an extra layer of protection.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2016)

Ann in CA said:


> Thanks. Have guests coming for dinner so will have to check tomorrow. Did see the four bar menu on the top left but not sure if it was abreviated on the iPhone6 or not showing up at all, as I also checked on a mini iPad and each could ( or could not) see different things, but the iPhone left me stranded. Will check again tomorrow!
> 
> If the person wanting to rent is a TUG member is it OK to ask their TUG name to take a look at how long/active they have been. I  listed only on TUG because I had more trust in renting to a TUG member, but how does that translate to "trust but verify"? We have never rented any weeks before, so just a bit concerned as I don't want to end up with a week we cannot use, as I can still cancel this Shell points res.
> 
> ...



please note that ANYONE can contact you thru your ad, not just TUG members.


----------



## sdbrier (Aug 21, 2016)

Just as an add on. I always receive email notifications for my ads. It works very well for me. No problem checking on iPhone  or iPad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2016)

more than 100 members with unread messages as of this week...additional email notifications were just sent out to each of them.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2017)

more than 150 unread message reminder notifications went out this afternoon!  please log in to reply to messages or mark ads as sold/rented!


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 2, 2017)

With the new Dashboard format can a shortcut link to "My Messages" be put in the top left-hand box in the same way the "Update Email" is being reflected?  I know I can get to it the old way via going to the "My TUG / Settings" dropdown menu but everyone might not remember how to do that with the new Dashboard.

Just a suggestion. May be more complicated than just inserting a hyperlink.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> With the new Dashboard format can a shortcut link to "My Messages" be put in the top left-hand box in the same way the "Update Email" is being reflected?  I know I can get to it the old way via going to the "My TUG / Settings" dropdown menu but everyone might not remember how to do that with the new Dashboard.
> 
> Just a suggestion. May be more complicated than just inserting a hyperlink.




thats not a bad idea, ill see if we can get it to add a link to "unread marketplace messages" in the first box.

I also would like to see one as a 3rd button on the "my posted listings" box...i didnt realize till now that there isnt a radio button to "view your messages" there in the box and its only on the drop down menu.


----------

